
Google Apps (nearly) first class citizen now - michaelfairley
http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=181865
======
zaidf
Google Docs is one big shipwreck if you happen to be logged into 5 Google
Apps-powered accounts. If you try to open a document, it asks you which google
apps account to use. And then it shows you a security error for all documents
that don't fall under the GMAIL account.

~~~
al_james
Yes. I have that. Its _very_ annoying.

------
abraham
I just want to a way to straight up combine multiple accounts. One login, one
inbox, one contact list, multiple email address.

~~~
kpanghmc
I second this. I was recently burned when I realized my Google Apps email
accounts weren't forwarding all emails to my primary email account. Apparently
you can't disable the spam filter on your Google Apps email accounts, which
means that if an email is sent to your Google Apps email account and gets
flagged as spam, you'll never see it unless you log into the account itself. I
was hoping to just have a more professional email address for my business that
would just pass everything through to my primary email address, but alas that
still isn't doable from what I can tell. :(

~~~
Tichy
Interesting that you consider a gmail address to be more professional looking
than your own domain.

~~~
pilif
I think he meant that the google apps address is more professional and
forwarding everything to his private @gmail.com address (probably configured
to allow this apps address as a sender address)

------
lazyjeff
This is fantastic. I just converted my Google Apps account and I can log in to
nearly all the services without making new accounts. You don't actually see
these new apps in the Dashboard, but basically you can log in to them using
your Google Apps account.

The only gotcha is that users who have used their domain email for a consumer
Google service (like blogger, google groups, etc.) need to resolve the
conflict by changing the email of the consumer account.

------
JeffJenkins
It's missing web history, which I make pretty extensive use of. The things
which are done are also sometimes broken. I have google reader, but I have no
way to add people to sharing groups and it is totally erratic whether I can
comments on the posts of my friends even when they tried to give me permission

------
tow21
And now I won't be able to use the same browser for both personal gmail & work
gmail any more.

Unless I use multiple-sign-on, which comes with a whole host of caveats,
including no offline gmail.

This will not make life easier.

------
nileshk
It's great that Apps accounts can have Google Voice now (as well as all the
other servers), so Apps users don't have to maintain a separate address book.
I hope that it is possible to transfer Google Voice numbers from an @gmail.com
account to an Apps account.

Apparently it's been possible to transfer between @gmail.com accounts, so I'd
imagine they'd support this.

Here is the form you can request a transfer through:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=cjlWRDFTWERk...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=cjlWRDFTWERkZEIxUzVjSmNsN0ExU1E6MA)

~~~
jasonbarone
It's possible, I have done this to my transitioned Google Account.

------
templaedhel
I just wish that the interface would stay up to date with gmail/google docs
etc. I like the new changes to the gmail interface, but my apps account keeps
the older one for now.

------
koichi
I'm sad YouTube won't be a part of this :(

~~~
drivebyacct2
The list is what is currently completed. They are aiming for 100%.

------
ritonlajoie
So, how is this table made ? 'Available' with 'checks' and 'not available'
with crosses ?

Does that mean something which is 'not available' with a cross, is actually
available ?

------
proee
I tried logging into igoogle.com with my google apps login. It didn't work.
Has anyone been able to get igoogle to work with your apps account?

~~~
eitally
Yes. You may need to use this URL: <http://www.google.com/ig>

------
lutorm
Doesn't seem to work for me, presumably because the rest of my family have
their language set to Swedish... :(

------
labria
And Buzz isn't a service? I don't see a big red cross for it =)

------
drivebyacct2
With no way of migrating Android purchases, along with mountains of other data
that is tied to my Google Account, I finally gave in and shifted my email from
first@last.us to first.last@gmail.com. To be honest, I'm tired of managing my
own email as well, even through Google Apps which I had configured for
last.us.

~~~
MartinCron
I have my first@last.com just forward to my gmail address and hen set up gmail
to send as the other account. That way, I keep my vanity and my sanity.

~~~
novum
I used to do this too. My experience has been that certain email clients
(Outlook on Windows, for one) will render your email address as

    
    
      first@last.us (sent by first.last@gmail.com)
    

Clearly not desirable, and in my case, unacceptable. I actually switched from
the GMail webapp to multiple accounts in Mail.app for this reason alone. I
miss the webapp, though.

~~~
sgrytoyr
You should be able to avoid this by setting up Gmail to use a different SMTP
server:

[http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=m...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=22370)

(Click "I'm a Gmail or Google Apps user sending from an external address",
then search for "on behalf of".)

~~~
novum
Back on the webapp now. Thanks!

